# Can you explain cells???



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

I am up for 3rd ICSI on 6th Nov (2nd was abandoned, 1st never really explained)

What i would like to try and understand is the quality of the eggs?? and people on here talk about cells/grades etc, what does it all mean and what is a good one?

Thanks 4 ur replies! 

Zoe x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

ZoeB said:


> I am up for 3rd ICSI on 6th Nov (2nd was abandoned, 1st never really explained)
> 
> What i would like to try and understand is the quality of the eggs?? and people on here talk about cells/grades etc, what does it all mean and what is a good one?
> 
> ...


There is currently no standard way in which embryologists describe eggs and enbryos, each clinic has its' own system. It's best to ask your embryologist to expalin their grading system

Good luck!

Peter


----------

